# Big Mama fullblood boer doe



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

So excited for one of the FFA girls to show big mama at the fair this coming week! Hope you both do great!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good looking girl!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I like her too , hope she makes you proud!


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you i hope so too!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's beautiful! I hope she does very well!


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yay to Big Mama and Maddie for taking Grand Champion overall at the Indio Fair! Im proud of you both  pics from the show coming soon


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Wow that's great! she's a nice looking doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

smshooter515 said:


> Yay to Big Mama and Maddie for taking Grand Champion overall at the Indio Fair! Im proud of you both  pics from the show coming soon


 Fantastic! We need to see those pics.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Good looking girl!


So's the goat! 

Bob


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Fantastic! We need to see those pics.


Thanks guys pics are coming soon via snail mail then i can up load them


----------



## smshooter515 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sorry it took so long had to reorder photos but here it is Maddie and Big Mama grand champ at the county fair


----------



## michelledew (Feb 11, 2013)

Congratulations! She is beautiful.


----------

